# Hydraulic filter replacement



## Skyharbor (May 13, 2020)

I am a fairly new owner of a 2014 NH Boomer 37 and am going through the filters to be sure I am starting with fresh ones. I see that there is a hydraulic filter model MT40007638 under the floor platform. Instructions say to coat the filter with new oil, but not sure what hydraulic oil this would be and where to add it if some oil comes out when I change the filter. What is the purpose of this hydraulic fluid, for the front end loader operation?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If your tractor is a boomer, it probably uses New Holland Muti G 134 or the equivalent. You need an owners manual, big time. On the Boomer, the hydraulic filter is for the tractor, all of it. The hydraulic fluid is probably used in the front axle as well as the power steering. There are most likely a couple of different drain plugs to drain the oil, and a filler plug a the rear of the tractor. That's why you need to get the manual.
If you change the filters, why not do a full service and change all the filters and oils and start with a clean slate.


----------

